# New UV Light



## nepoez (Feb 27, 2013)

I got a new UV bulb last night. It was the Exo Terra 125watt Solor Glo Mercury vapor bulb. After I got it I did read that it's not that great with UVB compared to say, the zoomed's version. However, I guess tegus don't live in a place where the constantly get strong direct sunlight, since they are rain forest dweller? 

Anyways, What do you guys think of this bulb? Does it make them more energetic? The past few days he just roamed around for an hour or so and ate and went back. Today he's also roaming around and ate, but he's really energetic, looking for many ways to escape. He did do this once a few days ago, but that was the only day and he stopped doing that the last few days, until today. I'm not sure if it's just a coincident that he decided to be hyper again today, or is it because of the new light bulb. So any feedback would be appreciated! .. EDIT.. while I'm typing this, I can see in the camera a new behavior.. he's wagging or wiggling his tale for like 30 seconds... I have never seen that before... any thoughts?

Just for some info, I've got a 5ftx2ftx2ft home made wood tank, sealed top, on one end is a ceramic heat emmiter on the top and also the new bulb. This end is his basking spot(about 110F surface temp with temp gun) the other end has no light or heat, it's the cool end. ambient temp is about 80-85F, but the very coolest spot in the cage can get to 75F. There's also close to a foot of soil/sand mix, he digs a tunnel under a slap of wide brick. The tunnel is where he spends about 22 hours each day. Yes I only get to see him for 2 hours a day!
Damn!! I thought I'd film this active day of his but as soon as he saw me he froze and darted back in his hole... there goes the highlight of my day.. now I gotta wait for another 23 hours before I see him again...

I love this tegu, but I'm starting to dislike how he's underground 22 hours a day 


oh.. write after I posted this, he came right back out and started exploring again.. this never happened before, usually he's stay in there for at least an hour before coming out for a short walk, but this time he came out right after I left.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 27, 2013)

If the brick is heavy and on top of the substrate when he digs under it, it could fall on him. People on the forum I have read use supports for basking or hides like cement blocks or wooden legs to make a platform then put the slate or in your case brick on top. And the legs should be touching the bottom of cage not on top of the substrate.  just trying to help out 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nepoez (Feb 27, 2013)

thx for the tip! Never thought of that!


p.s. 

1.) how long have you had your columbian and how fast did it grow?
2.) How long did it take before it freezes everytime he sees you?

I'd really like to start watching him with my own eyes and not through the web cam lol.. it's the only way I can see him move around so far.. but atleast today it only take a minute after I leave the room before he starts to move, before it would take longer, or he'd just go in the hole and never come out.. so far he's been out for 2.5 hours.. which is pretty good compared to the past few days.


----------



## nepoez (Feb 27, 2013)

OK it's now 12:10pm he's been up and running around and being real active for 5 whole hours now. That's very unusual. I'm wondering if it's the new light bulb or just a coincident...


----------



## KritterKeeper (Feb 27, 2013)

I know the questions werent directed at me but i figured id give you alittle info about mine..Ive had my columbian for 5mo. now and hes grown at least 10 inches in that time. He was very skittish for a couple weeks id say..I would just sit by his cage and let him see me but not try to mess with him and not even really make eye contact at first. Read a book, play on ur phone or whatever and just ignore him. Id get as close as i could until i could tell he was about to take off then just stop and stay there. It really seemed to help with my guy so maybe its something that could work for you. This doesnt solve any issues over night but once theyre not so afraid its obviously alot easier to work with them. After 5mo. my guy still doesnt like to be held but he'll climb all over me and he doesnt really run and hide from anything anymore..


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Niles is not a columbian. He is an argentine blk and wht. He was friendly from the first day I got him 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nepoez (Feb 28, 2013)

I always thought u had a colombian haha


oh and it's been 2 days in a row now, Awesome Chicken will come out at 7am and roam around for 6 hours and go back in the hole at 1pm. So that's much better than 1 hour per day. 6hr is not bad! How about yours? or anyone elses? how much time do they stay in the burrow?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Like I said he's been hibernating since oct.  will have to wait and see what he does in march! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nepoez (Feb 28, 2013)

i know, but when he's not hibernating how long does he come out each day and how long in burrow, etc?


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 28, 2013)

My Colombians have a tendency to hide more than my larger tegus. But they do come and out and bask for a couple of hours. I have found the younger to be more active than adults, and the better bulbs like the mercury vapors will increase activity. It is one sign of good health.  It sounds like you had a good set up.


----------



## nepoez (Mar 1, 2013)

yeah the new bulb really seamed to have made him active, either that it it's some kind of coincidence hah


----------

